# What works for leash pulling?



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

*************


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

MegB said:


> *************


I'm having this issue with my Cooper too. I've been researching different collars and harnesses, and so far, I can't decide what to try!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Use*

the nylon "choke collar" and enroll in an Obedience class.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

When I first posted that question, it posted twice, so I deleted one. Now, I see only one post, the one I edited. Anyway, I am sure this question has been covered lots, but I am hoping to get some answers in one thread so I can compare.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here are a number of solutions. I don't love them all but they can/do work.

1) Prong collar

2) Be a tree method of positive training (you dont walk one step forward til the dog is not pulling)

3) Gentle leader, etc... IMO these do not do anything other than stop pulling when they are on and look silly and annoy the dog. That said, some people actually have trained their dogs with one enough to be able to ditch the device eventually

4) EXPERIENCED handling with a choke collar (do NOT use one if you don't truly know how and are not prepared to actively use it...)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There are lots of threads on the various anti pull collars but I'm a big fan of a good basic obedience course like Judi said. It really is a wonderful feeling to walk down the street with your dog at your side without people asking why you dog has a muzzle on (many people think the anti pull collars are muzzles LOL) The classes are really fun and great socialization for your pup. A good trainer (or even a book) should give you the basics to get your pup on heel within a few classes and practice sessions.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

I took Woody to obedience classes a couple years ago--puppy class and beginner obedience. He was still healing from hip surgery, so pulling was not much of an issue. As much as I would love to take him back, it is a 50-minute drive one way, and I am working more now, so I just don't know if I have the time. Do you think I can do it on my own?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Absolutely!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't see why you couldn't do it with out the class. Just find a good book and have a set time each day to practice to 20-30 minutes and you will get it. I did the choke collar training with one dog and clicker training with Oakly. Both worked. Find a place where you can work without distractions. It is hard to teach heeling on a regular walk. I used to practice in a baseball field. You need to be able to stop and or change direction frequently so you would look a little foolish doing that down your street. LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can also find trainers (I know one personally) who will help you step by step online without charging you. They are a rare breed, but they're out there.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

We just did this at class last night. The trainer had us back up and walk in the opposite direction as soon as they started to pull. Her concept is, this will teach the dog that they will get nowhere when they pull. Once they walked nicely up to what they were pulling toward, (food, toy, person) we were to tell them go say hi and let them check it out. Good luck!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

MegB said:


> Do you think I can do it on my own?


Oh heavens YES!
Read a bit...come up wtih a plan....and get started! 
You can do it! :banana:


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

I went all the way through obedience 2 and still couldn't get my puppy to stop pulling. Since I have had two shoulder surgeries, I didn't want to re-injure myself. My obedience trainer fit a gentle leader for Summer and I felt like a new person! Make sure it is on correctly---that is the most important thing. Now that Summer has also been injured, I have managed to walk with her barely holding on to the leash and staying at a heel. However, once any distraction comes her way, she is back to the pulling!


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay, here is another question, before I get started. Do you all keep your dog at heel during the whole walk? Or do you let them sniff around? 

In obedience we taught them to heel (I have totally let that slide since then), but I don't really care if he is heeling the whole time. Just so that he isn't pulling and is under my control.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When we walk mine are always at a heel...........


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

When do they go potty?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MegB said:


> When do they go potty?


Mine have never gone potty on a walk..... They go on walks 1 hour after they eat in the am and pm....


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MegB said:


> Interesting...


I take them on vacation to our families homes 2 times a year and they will go the whole 8-16 hours without going until they get there....


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

MegB said:


> When do they go potty?


I usually give my pups a chance to potty before the walk then its heeling through the whole 1hr walk then let them sniff and potty again. The main thing is to let them potty on YOUR terms and not just whenever they want. During a walk they should walk with you and stay focused and not wondering around everywhere.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

MegB said:


> Okay, here is another question, before I get started. Do you all keep your dog at heel during the whole walk? Or do you let them sniff around?
> 
> In obedience we taught them to heel (I have totally let that slide since then), but I don't really care if he is heeling the whole time. Just so that he isn't pulling and is under my control.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No sniffing around here, that nose stays up. Heel or loose lead depending on where I am going, and what i've in the past came accross on the road getting to where I am going. No marking or peeing either once I leave my property. I do however let him pee at the pond if he has too, I do not care about that. 

If i'm on a highway, it is always a heel.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

and, eventually they get old and tired and stop pulling


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

MegB said:


> *************


Prong.

It's like power steering for your dog.


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

I am having the same problem with Maggie, she is 7 months old and is in obedience class (although she is the 'class clown').

She does pretty well on the leash there, but not at home, she snarls at the leash, bites it, pulls it with her front paws, but worst of all tonight she clamped down hard on my hand as well.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

First, I make my dogs sit calmly before they "get" to put their leash on. They are excited about going on the walk. But the rule is we don't go until we sit calmly. Just standing with arms crossed no excited reaction on my part, saying sit. The correct respose comes pretty quickly. If they get up when I try to clasp the leash, I stand back up, say sit and ignore the behavior I don't like. Once on the walk, reverse walking has done the trick with my boys. If one pulls, we immediately turn around and go the other direction. If one pulls again, we turn around. In other words, I am taking the lead...they are following me. It usually gets their attention pretty quickly and soon they are walking on a loose leash and we're on our way. Pretty soon, the rules are established and you won't have to do that every time.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

When I walked Hershey and my first golden together, it was a "walk and sniff" type of walk. The walk was for their enjoyment and they loved to smell all of the different smells along the way. They got better exercise playing in the yard at home than on the walk. Now, with Biscuit and Jack, I have to keep them moving right along...no stopping to sniff since they are still major pullers on the leash and I am basically just working on their leash manners at this point. I do the "be a tree" with them if they start to pull. It seems to be working alright.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Use the prong collar as a tool with obedience training. Wiggles is stubborn and smart! If you stopped and acted like a tree, he would stop and look back at you with slack on the leash, but once you continued he would pull again.

As we worked on more obedience, it did get better and while we don't need the prong collar on most walks, I still use it as he still has great "urges" to chase things like blowing leaves (it is autumn now).

Before you use a prong collar, please get it fitted properly. Leerburg.com has a great guide with pictures to show where a prong collar should sit and how snug it should be at How to fit a Prong Collar

Also, don't buy a cheap prong collar. Get a German made Herm-Sprenger one (even our trainer recommends this brand) and a nylon slip collar as a safety collar. There's always the chance that a prong collar can pop open if improperly fitted or if the links get a little loose after use.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Over here we can't get prong collars in the shops. Even choke chains are very rare these days (our dog school forbids it).

Just got back from pet supply shop and spent a long time looking at the harnesses, haltis and gentle leaders, so many different mechanisms...?? Came away with none (just bought yet another tug toy, and a whistle). Decided to 'wait and see': right now she's 4 months, 35lbs (but I'm lightweight) and I can still turn her round or stop, and she's generally ok (loose leash on sidewalk, but gets tight once in the park). But when she's older and heavier, if she still pulls, I may have to revisit that shop...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Leerburg.com also sells prong collars and leather leads etc.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Me&Ruby said:


> Over here we can't get prong collars in the shops. Even choke chains are very rare these days (our dog school forbids it).
> 
> Just got back from pet supply shop and spent a long time looking at the harnesses, haltis and gentle leaders, so many different mechanisms...?? Came away with none (just bought yet another tug toy, and a whistle). Decided to 'wait and see': right now she's 4 months, 35lbs (but I'm lightweight) and I can still turn her round or stop, and she's generally ok (loose leash on sidewalk, but gets tight once in the park). But when she's older and heavier, if she still pulls, I may have to revisit that shop...


 
this is what i did...now hes too big, and has learned bad habits..i suggest starting young.....jake is having an extremely hard time re-learning how to walk on a leash, after i said i would "wait and see"


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My pleasure walk cue is "close" and it simply means stay on my left and keep slack in the leash. Other than that, I don't care where they are -- a bit in front, a bit behind, etc. We stop, we sniff... but when I say "lets go" it means you'd better move on. I'd never ask my dogs to pleasure walk in perfect heel position. A walk is a highlight of the dog's day and, IMO, shouldn't be that formal.

That said, my dogs DO know how to walk in perfect, at-attention heel position, but we mainly save that for the obedience ring and we call it "strut". I only pull it out in public for very short stretches when I need absolute focus - which frankly, is rare on a pleasure walk.

Sniffing and exploring the enviornment is important for a dog - especially a young dog. It even burns new nuro-pathways in the brain! I still expect my dogs to check in with me when we "close walk" and I don't allow pulling - ever -- but to me there's a big difference between "heel" and "close".


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> My pleasure walk cue is "close" and it simply means stay on my left and keep slack in the leash. Other than that, I don't care where they are -- a bit in front, a bit behind, etc. We stop, we sniff... but when I say "lets go" it means you'd better move on. I'd never ask my dogs to pleasure walk in perfect heel position. _A walk is a highlight of the dog's day and, IMO, shouldn't be that formal_.


Agree. It's a lot to ask of Ruby now to REALLY 'heel' so I haven't used the word. We literally say 'walk' or 'walkie' and as long as the leash is loose we continue. If not, we stop. We say 'sniff sniff!' to let her explore on leash.


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

We have been having this trouble too.. I read somewhere today that you take a small plastic bottle and put a few pebbles inside. Carry it beside you when walking so as not to let the dog see it. Each time the dog pulls, rattle the bottle, which the dog will not like, and say heel. We are going to give it a try. It also apparently also works for barking dogs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You can give a firm correction with a martingale and say "HEY! Who do you think you are?" and walk the other way, too... you pick the direction!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

tintallie said:


> Use the prong collar as a tool with obedience training. Wiggles is stubborn and smart! If you stopped and acted like a tree, he would stop and look back at you with slack on the leash, but once you continued he would pull again.
> 
> As we worked on more obedience, it did get better and while we don't need the prong collar on most walks, I still use it as he still has great "urges" to chase things like blowing leaves (it is autumn now).
> 
> ...


Leerburg.com has a ton of good info on their website. I followed the site for several years. One excellent point found on that site is the complete distaste by Ed Frawley for the gentle leaders, sometimes called "haltis". If you look at the dynamics of the halti and where the leash is connected to the dog. It would be very easy for the unexpected lunge of the dog for a squirrel or bird to do severe damage to the neck becasue the lunge is stopped by pulling the dogs head to the side. This is just my opinion but I have seen the results in one dog personally. The prong is far and above a better solution to pulling when fitted correctly and correction is given properly.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed with Steph- never EVER make your dog do Quiz style heelwork on a walk!!! That is for showing off and competing only...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Harnesses worked when my guys were little, but now that they are big Prong Collars are the only way to go.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

PRONG COLLARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

we sound like a broken record - dont we? 

AND - on walks - my dogs are ALWAYS on a heel........ they dont "pee" on others property - ONLY AT HOME!!

Although the other day Maddie took a dump on someone's lawn!! :uhoh: SHE NEVER DOES THAT!! Guess she had to GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Mikey "use" to poop when we first started walking - but he hasnt done that in a long time!!! (bet I'll be picking up those words soon!) :no:


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

For "Me and Ruby" Next time you go to the pet store in the UK, look for a "Canny Collar" or look online under the same name. This is a halti-like device, but differs because it pulls centrally behind the neck. It has its own collar, with guides. A separate strap passes over the nose, up the guides and joins together behind the head, thus pulling centrally. Sorry if thats not very clear, have a look at the website.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks GranadadRob:- we'll look out for those. Just wondering, do you use these temporarily to correct their pulling and then go back to normal collar and lead or...?? Just in two minds because she's pretty good when walking on pavement. But she gets excited when she sees lots of dogs in the park (our park can get quite busy)...so wondering if it's more about trying to control that...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

MegB said:


> *************


Meg, what type of leash pulling are you speaking off? I ask because there are different ways on handling this, much also depends on the dog itself. Is it submissive, dominent, etc. Also, what type of collar are you using? Another question I have is, have you done your yardwork in your golden on your property so he knows and understands what your asking of him?

Heeling while out will burn mental energy!


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure if this is meant for training, or life really. I suppose we will try every so often to see if she is better without it. We find that it is especially good when Fudge gets really excited when on the lead in the park. It is easy to hold her, otherwise she is really strong and hard to hold on an ordinary collar when excited. Anyone else tried this one ?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The canny collar looks interesting, have you used it? Have you also used the head halter types (halti or gentle leader) and how would you compare the two?


----------



## CURT (Aug 6, 2007)

Over the past years, I have trained a number of larger dogs (both Lab's & Golden's) and I think there are three important rules to remember:
1) Get a "Pinch" collar . . this is the collar with prongs. The prongs do NOT stick into the dog, they simply act as a pinch when the collar is tightened - the same type of feeling that the pup gets from his mother. Put a short cord on the leash (very light - one that hits the pup / dog in the chest) as a quick grab point. The collar and cord should ALWAYS be on the pup / dog when they are in your presence, or on a leash - REMOVE THE COLLAR WHEN THE PUP / DOG IS ALONE !
2) Take the dog to an obedience course, with a trainer that comes well recommended. Nothing beats the trainers experience !
3) Walk your dog at least twice a day . . I know this seems like a lot of work, but they are worth it. Golden's especially LOVE to be able to walk with you, and to obey their master . . . it really is a JOY for them. Be a good master, and make sure you take the time to really walk them.


----------



## Turchman (Apr 13, 2007)

The pinch collar is like power steering for your dog. It works great and does not hurt them and is, in fact, better in that it reduces the amount of strain on the windpipe.


----------



## GrandadRob (Feb 27, 2007)

We used the Halti on our last pair of Goldies. The Canny collar is better because it pulls straight and centrally behind the head, unlike the Halti which pulls from one side. But I have to say that one of ours still pulls a fair bit even on the Canny, but not as much as the conventional collar.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just wanted to share my experience tonight. Brady and I went to our obedience class today, and the instructor had recommended fitting Brady with a harness. He became a different, better dog! Less pulling and I have more control. It was amazing. It is called SENSE-ible. I was really beginning to think that I would have to use the prong collar (against my instructors wishes) but now I won't have to. Although I am also a believer and former user of the prong collar.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I just wanted to share my experience tonight. Brady and I went to our obedience class today, and the instructor had recommended fitting Brady with a harness. He became a different, better dog! Less pulling and I have more control. It was amazing. It is called SENSE-ible. I was really beginning to think that I would have to use the prong collar (against my instructors wishes) but now I won't have to. Although I am also a believer and former user of the prong collar.


I have always favored the proper use of the prong collar but if you have found your dog works better in the harness thats great to hear. Any of the large breed dogs I have worked with just responded so well to the prong where as the few harnesses I've used offered no means of correction. I just hope yours is not a gentle leader halti type, they can be so dangerous to your dog if it decides to bolt.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always used prong collars on my Shepherds and Pyrs and loved them. Unfortunately the training school we go to does not believe in them. I don't think this is a "halti style", it fits like a normal harness except the leash clips in front of the dog. Allows you to steer the dog better.

What is dangerous about the "halti's"? I know they look very uncomfortable.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

The Halti/Gentle Leader is designed to work like a horse bridle and directs the dog by the head/neck. If you jerk the leash too quickly on a correction, you could snap the head/neck in a direction badly to cause injury.

The harness that you have sounds similar to a Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness. I didn't find it had very much control over my dog when I was correcting him for something other than pulling. I've heard from other people that correcting too hard on that type of harness can flip the dog off its feet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just think haltis look funny, too... when I see one I admit the first thing I think is "this person cannot train or control their dog"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

(and Courtney uses one on Keira... per my suggestion... ouch... but it makes me cringe. I walk the same dog on a buckle collar with no problem so it ain't me or the dog that has a problem)


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> (and Courtney uses one on Keira... per my suggestion... ouch... but it makes me cringe. I walk the same dog on a buckle collar with no problem so it ain't me or the dog that has a problem)


Ultimately, it comes down to whether you have trained your dog and if he/she respects your leadership. I've passed the leash off to other people before and I've only seen one person that Wiggles didn't automatically pull....his trainer...but he has a knack/6th sense with dogs. It was funny when the breeder showed Wiggles in a conformation show the first time and she had difficulty managing him...he was trying to take the lead...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess it could be said Keira respects and pays attention to me, and NOT to her.

When I get a new rescue dog since buying a prong I sometimes want to just prong collar him and not have to bother TEACHING him not to pull. Bad, lazy, I know. But I always make myself go out and have a session and generally the dog is fine after that.


----------



## Mineya (May 19, 2007)

My puppy Max is 4 1/2 months and we've just finished Puppy Kindergarten. He does so-so as far as lunging and pulling, but knows what Heel is. Still...in the morning he's so full of energy that it seems he's determined to make a kite out of me. Just got the Gentle Leader harness and..it's amazing! No pulling, no lunging. Later it's a regular leash & collar and he heels & stops! Using both is working.
SANDY


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> You can also find trainers (I know one personally) who will help you step by step online without charging you. They are a rare breed, but they're out there.


How do they help online? I'm still having major problems with Biscuit on a leash--he's a *nightmare* when I try to take him for a walk. I have to use a prong because of how strong he is (one time he flip-flopped me all around a parking lot because he wanted to go greet a dog he saw) but even with the prong he's difficult. He has this weird thing that he does---he stands on his hind legs and tries to twirl like a ballerina---or he becomes a bucking bronco---or if I hold my leash hand by my side, he will keep trying to get his nose between my leg and my hand but if I let him do that then the leash gets wrapped the wrong way around his head :no:. I figure that I will need professional help for him---he's w-a-y different than any dog I have ever had or have now.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

GrandadRob said:


> For "Me and Ruby" Next time you go to the pet store in the UK, look for a "Canny Collar" or look online under the same name. This is a halti-like device, but differs because it pulls centrally behind the neck. It has its own collar, with guides. A separate strap passes over the nose, up the guides and joins together behind the head, thus pulling centrally. Sorry if thats not very clear, have a look at the website.


Here is a site that shows what it is...hmmmm...very interesting. I'm going to study up on this type of head collar. About the Canny Collar


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I have always used prong collars on my Shepherds and Pyrs and loved them. Unfortunately the training school we go to does not believe in them. I don't think this is a "halti style", it fits like a normal harness except the leash clips in front of the dog. Allows you to steer the dog better.
> 
> What is dangerous about the "halti's"? I know they look very uncomfortable.


Marie
Sorry for the delay, anyone on the forum cares way too much for their dogs to be jerking their dogs head and neck back with a Halti, the iminent danger is too obvious. the real danger is when the dog suddenly lunges for a leaf, squirrel, etc. Unless you can drop the lead before the dog reaches the end of the leash you have a very good chance of injuring the dogs neck. I have checked the packaging of several Halti's and have found no warning about this.


----------



## Unshaken (Feb 26, 2007)

Really only one thing worked for pulling with Toby but it worked really well.

We start out along the sidewalk and with no warning, I turn and go the other way...and then turn and go back the first direction again. I did this about 15 times the first time and I had a dog walking quietly right beside me with loose leash and absolutely no pulling. 

Next time out wasn't automatic no pulling but took less practice before he was willing to walk along properly. If he starts to get crazy we just do a bit more practice in the middle of our walk until he remembers he's to walk along properly and pay attention to where I'm going.

I think this works for two reasons:
1. He really wants to be where I am...just usually a bit ahead of me. When I turn without warning he learns that in order to be with me, he needs to walk beside so he knows when I'm going to change direction.
2. The second reason it works is because I don't really mind if I look like an idiot going back and forth with my dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is more or less how I train a lot of my dogs not to pull... Zan has it mastered and has for a couple weeks now (he's been here three weeks tomorrow). Works!!!


----------



## alliegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the Easy Walk harness on Allie and it's EXCELLENT. You can check it out at Solve Dog Problems Positively! Dog Training Supply and Articles. Featuring the Easy Walk Harness and Antler Chews.

Good luck!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> How do they help online? I'm still having major problems with Biscuit on a leash--he's a *nightmare* when I try to take him for a walk. I have to use a prong because of how strong he is (one time he flip-flopped me all around a parking lot because he wanted to go greet a dog he saw) but even with the prong he's difficult. He has this weird thing that he does---he stands on his hind legs and tries to twirl like a ballerina---or he becomes a bucking bronco---or if I hold my leash hand by my side, he will keep trying to get his nose between my leg and my hand but if I let him do that then the leash gets wrapped the wrong way around his head :no:. I figure that I will need professional help for him---he's w-a-y different than any dog I have ever had or have now.


I know this is an old thread but ------ OMG! I think my Jasmine must be related to your Biscuit!!! I was going to begin taking Jaz out for walks every day and tried this morning for the first time in ages! Now I know why I never take her anywhere --- she is a MONSTER!!!! Saw a dog on a porch and began the "twirling" thing. She is not a huge Golden but it hurt my hands to try to make her heel. I have finished dogs in obedience and have NEVER had one like Jazzy! She had a choke chain on and it doesn't faze her when she pulls. She sounds like she is choking to death but she doesn't care one whit! Actually walked part way on her two back paws! I can jerk her, (I know, I shouldn't) drag her, whatever, she doesn't care. She is awful on leash - so bad I just don't want to take her out to even begin to train her! I don't know what to do with her!! I have a Halti but the clip won't open right so I can't even get it on her silly head! Any suggestions?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

alliegirl said:


> I use the Easy Walk harness on Allie and it's EXCELLENT. You can check it out at Solve Dog Problems Positively! Dog Training Supply and Articles. Featuring the Easy Walk Harness and Antler Chews.
> 
> Good luck!


I was so frustrated I didn't even see your post about the Easy Walk. I went to look at it but cannot see how it will stop pulling. Can you enlighten me on this?

Thanks
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna is a major puller- we went through the Easy Walk- what it does is pull your dog to the side when she/he tries to pull forward. It controlled her at first, but after a while it seemed to make no difference.

We ended up getting a pinch collar- I hate the look of it and every now and then she'll yelp if she lunges, but she walks so well now, we've even had my 7/almost 8 year old walk her! Before she would've probably pulled him down!

Which Dog Training Collar Should I Use?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a pinch I used to use on another dog years ago. I just hate to try it but I think I'm going to have to! I dug out the Gnetle Leader I have and have never used. Just getting it on her was a battle and then I had it on her wrong! Jerked it off, told her to forget it and she's now playing happily outside not aware I am still mad at her! :doh:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> How do they help online? I'm still having major problems with Biscuit on a leash--he's a *nightmare* when I try to take him for a walk. I have to use a prong because of how strong he is (one time he flip-flopped me all around a parking lot because he wanted to go greet a dog he saw) but even with the prong he's difficult. He has this weird thing that he does---he stands on his hind legs and tries to twirl like a ballerina---or he becomes a bucking bronco---or if I hold my leash hand by my side, he will keep trying to get his nose between my leg and my hand but if I let him do that then the leash gets wrapped the wrong way around his head :no:. I figure that I will need professional help for him---he's w-a-y different than any dog I have ever had or have now.


I think your miss understanding how to use the prong collar as a tool. The prong in itself will not stop a pulling dog if they are not trained first and shown what is expected of them while in it, as well as not given corrections before they begin to pull. You don't wait till they are actually pulling to give the correction. You don't want them pulling into a prong collar. For a dog that goes up on hind legs like what speaking off i'm guessing you giving him too much lead, otherwise he couldn't go up like that, you'd have caught it before he did. It is best when beginning training with the prong to keep the lead short but loose and keep the tool up higher on the neck more behind the ears, also make sure you have a good fit! If it looks like a necklace, you have to many links and you need to remove some. 

It's best to have someone to help you with this and your dog that knows and understands prongs where you live, they can show you one on one what to do, react with your dog when it does something and be able to correctly show you at that very moment how to fix it before it gets to reinforced. For a dog that reacts to another dog you meet, once again you would keep that lead short and be ready for the very second he shows a sign because you have to react quickly, not once he's in full high gear. 

If used correctly there success rate is very good. This is an older post, so hopefully you have things more under control now. And you are very correct.....some dogs make you work a lot harder then others.

JM- The Gentle Leader is not fit right on your dog! Fit is very important with this tool as well. Tight up around the neck strap, if you look at it and think it's too tight, it probally is just right! You should barely be able to get one finger under. The nose strap however will runn looser, but not be able to go all the way down over the nose. Once on and fit properly, it should resemble a V shape from the side. Also, use lots and lots of treats for association into the gentle leader. Don't just put it on, you want to make a good association with it so as the dog will come to you once it see's it, and not run. There's more to first putting it on them, but the treats are the biggest factor in first getting them into it. You will first fit the neck strap, it will ride behind the skull up high as well.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh thank you! I have e-mailed Gentle Leader 'cause the snap wouldn't open very well. Now that I have that fixed I can begin to fit it on her nad maybe train her with it. I did put it on her one time a long time ago and she wasn't a bit afraid of it. Didn't seem to bother her very much at all.

Thanks for the tips!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used the sensation harness on our rescue springer. He is fairly fragile and pulls something awful. This is a good solution for him..... I feel secure that he won't hurt himself ( spinal cord) and it makes our walks enjoyable. I'm lucky with the golden girls, for the most part they heel well and when not, usually a loud "CCCHHHH" from me puts them in line.


----------

